#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  8-16 Лама традиции Джонанг с визитом в Татарстане

## Kirill M

Буддийский Центр Джонанг города Зеленодольска

Друзья!

Мы с радостью приглашаем вас на курс с Ламой Йонтеном Гьялтсо. Курс пройдет с 8-16 июня 2013 года в городе Зеленодольске, в буддийском центре Джонанг, по адресу улица Шустова дом 2, кв. 55.

ПРОГРАММА КУРСА:

8 июня сб 18:00 Медитация с ламой

9 июня вс 18:00 Посвящение и практика Будды Шакьямуни

10 июня пн 19:00 Медитация с ламой

11 июня вт 19:00 Медитация с ламой

12 июня ср 19:00 Медитация с ламой

13 июня чт 19:00 Медитация с ламой

14 июня пт 19:00 Медитация с ламой

15 июня сб 18:00 Дженан Амитаюса

16 июня вс 18:00 Дженан Манжушри

РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ:

Для регистрации на курсе напишите сообщение по адресу alexti108@gmail.com Александру Тихонову указав ФИО, дату и время прибытия и отбытия. Или позвоните по телефону на номер 903 341 37 06

ПОЖЕРТВОВАНИЕ за участие в курсе:

1500 руб./чел. - полный курс с 8-16 июня включительно.

Возможна дифференцированная оплата 500р одно посвящение.

Питание не включено в общую стоимость.

ПИТАНИЕ:

Кафе, столовая, ресторан. Можно воспользоваться кухней в буддийском центре.

ПРОЖИВАНИЕ:

В гомпе или в комнатах центра - стоимость 200р с человека за ночь. Недалеко есть санаторий и гостиница. Можно снять квартиру.

КАК ДОБРАТЬСЯ:

Из Москвы на поезде до станции Зеленый Дол.

От железнодорожной станции на автобусе №1 до конечной остановки - центральный рынок.
Далее спросить, улицу Шустова дом 2 кв. 55 (пешком 10 минут)
(ориентир АК Барс Банк на ул. Первомайская) на домофоне набрать 55В

ДЕТИ НА КУРСЕ:

Извините, но детский сад организован не будет.

КОНТАКТЫ:

Гарифуллин Булат - Тел. 909 309 19 45, e-mail: bulatmg68@yandex.ru

Тихонов Александр - Тел. 903 341 37 06, e-mail: alexti108@gmail.com

----------

